# Hello From Mexico



## celperf (May 15, 2011)

Hi im a mayan palace owner i have a few questions:

im from mexico how much for exchange to mexico $ 129? 

also if i deposit a studio on mayan palace and want to use it on mayan palace 2 br do i have to pay $ 129 + 97+ 97 for upgrade fee?

 is posible to use same mayan palace 2br? or need to use another resort?

about the promotion 2x1 or 3x1 (11 months in advance) i can book this also on mayan palace? 

why you only have 2 resorts in peninsula de yucatan i check today for your exchange and only see 2 1 is coral mar and the another is a all inclusive resort the first i don't like and the second is AI mandatory so don't like also do you have mayan palace or a  more resort  for cancun? 

Thanks !


last question do you have spañish spoken personal? thanks or can i book or deposit by email?


----------



## Platinum Interchange (May 16, 2011)

*Preguntas de Mexico*

All exchanges outside the United States require an International Exchange fee of $149.00 plus any applicable upgrade fees.

That is correct, there will be two upgrade fees of $97.00 each to upgrade from a Studio suite to a 2BD suite. The total would be $343.00 as long as there are no other upgrade fees (like a holiday upgrade fee, etc).

We do not get much inventory at the Mayan properties, so you would need to select from the Resorts available on the a…WAY list (list of current inventory availability) you can see this list on our website at platinuminterchange.com 


You may deposit the Mayan Palace and qualify for the 2 for 1 Special or for the Triple Play special; it’s all depending on the arrival date of your week deposit.

Keep checking back and the a…WAY list will show you if other properties become available in Cancun.

Puede usted comunicarse con Sandra ext 102 o me puede mandar un email a reservations@platinuminterchange.com


Muchas Gracias!


----------

